# Dorset Darling



## DORSET DARLING (Jan 22, 2009)

I am anew member who has just bought her first motorhome An Ace airstream 630EK 
Any members any tips I need to know ???


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jan 22, 2009)

hi and welcome to the wildys you will get as much info and tips as you need first tip is get out and enjoy


----------



## Geoff.W (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the wildside.

Just have a look through some of the old posts but if you can't find just ask. Remember no such thing as a silly question (might get a few silly answers though).


----------



## Hymerman (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi there

Welcome Dorset Darling!! Nice to see another person from Sunny Dorset using the site.  I’m fairly new to the site myself, but have found people friendly and full of useful information help..  It took me a little while to find out where everything was on the site, but you only have to ask and people will help you out... Hope you enjoy your new camper!!

All the best Andy


----------



## TWS (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome, 

Tom


----------



## ajs (Jan 23, 2009)

.

 mornin corsett farthing.. welcome .. from another newbie 

btw... what's one of them 630 eeeks then .. any pics 

 regards
aj


----------

